# Congrats Danny!



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

on your first assist of the year against the Clippers!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

GEEZ...we really suck right now...:heart:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

At least he's a better passer than Yinka Dare ...


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> on your first assist of the year against the Clippers!


This from someone with a thug Kenyon Martin avatar as his?
Shouldn't you be worrying about Kenyon's big fat mouth when he makes fun of a dying teammate more then what is happening with Dallas?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i'm fortson's biggest fan...simply stating a fact.:angel:


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Congrats Danny!*



> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> This from someone with a thug Kenyon Martin avatar as his?
> Shouldn't you be worrying about Kenyon's big fat mouth when he makes fun of a dying teammate more then what is happening with Dallas?


Then again I think he should be a little more worried about Kenyon falling apart and playing like a 5 year old girl when the playoff series is on the line like he did last year against the Spurs and the year before against the Lakers and the 4th game against Boston in 2003. Or game 6 against Boston in 2002?:laugh:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Kenyon ran him out of Town....but i digress...this post was about my main man danny. He needs to get in shape before next year while he can still be a productive NBA player.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Kenyon ran him out of Town....but i digress...this post was about my main man danny. He needs to get in shape before next year while he can still be a productive NBA player.


The funniest thing about your ignorance is that you clearly have no clue what you are talking about.
An non injured Walker has taken Kenyon everytime.
Just check the stats from anything but last season where Walker was hurt (one way or another) from start to finish.


Kenyon didn't run anyone out of town. He also didn't thug anyone out of town or make fun of a dying man either. Ainge ran Walker out of town and he is about to get his. Stay tuned folks!


As for Danny leave him alone. He has done a great job with the limited time he has had.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Walker learned to late that there is no I in team


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Walker learned to late that there is no I in team


Your a 35 yr old that doesnt know what hes talking about. You should clearly watch the mavericks more first, Don Nelson will clearly tell him when to put it up or not, but overall Walker is a pass first before shoot.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Walker learned to late that there is no I in team


You obviously never watched a Celtics game the last 4 years.
You must be a NJ Net fan because only those New York wanna be's have no clue what they are talking about when they discuss anyone having anything to do with Boston.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*walker butt kicking*

are you guys OUT of your mind???Kenyon martin manhandled walker,and i am not a Kmart or Nets fan..Kmart took away his manhood,shimmy and most importantly his big mouth...I am not saying walker cant play,but i am saying he cant play against Kmart..

Secondly whats wrong with someone joking about Fortson finally getting his first assist???You act like forsons **** erotic lover..lighten up


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: walker butt kicking*



> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> are you guys OUT of your mind???Kenyon martin manhandled walker,and i am not a Kmart or Nets fan..Kmart took away his manhood,shimmy and most importantly his big mouth...I am not saying walker cant play,but i am saying he cant play against Kmart..
> 
> Secondly whats wrong with someone joking about Fortson finally getting his first assist???You act like forsons **** erotic lover..lighten up


You have no clue what you are saying. You do know that?
Walker was injured last year and while that might seem like an excuse it isn't.

Walker out played Kenyon in game 4 in 2003 and completely out played him in 2002.

You can't take one series and judge a player solely on that series. It isn't fair and it just proves your biasedness.

I can guarentee you that as long as Walker stays injury free this year he will not be killed by Kenyon Martin when NJ plays Dallas.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Fortson got an assist! WoW!*

That is what we're talking about right?

I hate Kenyon Martin, too, I mean what kind of guy jokes like that about a kidney disease? Plus, if it wasn't for Kenyon, we'd have two all-stars instead of one.

Damn that Kenyon!


----------

